# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Timex Ironman, smartwatch, Timex Group USA, Inc., Middlebury, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Timex Group USA, Inc.

Home page - timex.com/timex-ironman-gps-watch/TW5M11700F5.html

----------


## Airicist

Article "Timex enters smartwatch category. No phone needed."

by Edward C. Baig
August 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Timex ONE Relay Kickoff Video 

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> Bart Yasso from Runners World helps introduce the Timex ONE Relay, 100 Runners, 800 Miles, 30 charities, and ONE goal: to change the world one mile at a time.

----------


## Airicist

Timex Ironman Run x20 GPS: Getting Started 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> Timex Multisport athlete Dave Erickson gives a quick tutorial to get you up and running with this small and simple GPS from Timex Ironman


.

----------

